# Spanish Passport



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Can anyone offer help and/or advice re applying for a Spanish Passport.

I have looked on the Internet but have been unable to find anything apertaining to applying.

I have been resident in Spain for 15 years and have a Certificate of Residence.

I currently hold a British Passport.

Any help and/or advice much appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jamtart98 said:


> Can anyone offer help and/or advice re applying for a Spanish Passport.
> 
> I have looked on the Internet but have been unable to find anything apertaining to applying.
> 
> ...


Here you are PERMANENT RESIDENCY IN SPAIN & SPANISH NATIONALITY | Learn-Aprender


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jamtart98 said:


> Can anyone offer help and/or advice re applying for a Spanish Passport.
> 
> I have looked on the Internet but have been unable to find anything apertaining to applying.
> 
> ...


You can only get a Spanish passport if you are Spanish! Meaning you have Spanish nationality
However, you say re-apply as if you have held a Spanish passport before, so do you have Spanish nationality?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You can only get a Spansih passport if you are Spanish! Meaning you have Spanish nationality
> However, you say re-apply as if you have held a Spanish passport before, so do you have Spanish nationality?


Not quite the best way to explain it!

Anyone can have a Spanish passport if they meet the necessary criteria - the first of which is to be a Spanish National (which does not make one Spanish of course).

To get Spanish Nationality, one possible routes is to have lived here for at least 10 years (with 'residencia' and probably paying taxes).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Not quite the best way to explain it!
> 
> Anyone can have a Spanish passport if they meet the necessary criteria - the first of which is to be a Spanish National (which does not make one Spanish of course).
> 
> To get Spanish Nationality, one possible routes is to have lived here for at least 10 years (with 'residencia' and probably paying taxes).


Tax resident for sure


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Not quite the best way to explain it!
> 
> Anyone can have a Spanish passport if they meet the necessary criteria - the first of which is to be a Spanish National (which does not make one Spanish of course).
> 
> To get Spanish Nationality, one possible routes is to have lived here for at least 10 years (with 'residencia' and probably paying taxes).


Oh.
I thought it was short and sweet and very clear! Especially as xabiachica had already given the paperwork run down of everything. To me, if you have Spanish nationality you are Spanish, at least in bureaucratic terms.



> To get Spanish Nationality, one possible routes is to have lived here for at least 10 years


Not trying to be picky, but that doesn't seem clear to me. Living here for 10 years isn't enough. You have to apply for the nationality (which involves a language and culture test, at least here it does) and then apply to get the passport.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Oh.
> I thought it was short and sweet and very clear! Especially as xabiachica had already given the paperwork run down of everything. To me, if you have Spanish nationality you are Spanish, at least in bureaucratic terms.
> 
> 
> Not trying to be picky, but that doesn't seem clear to me. Living here for 10 years isn't enough. You have to apply for the nationality (which involves a language and culture test, at least here it does) and then apply to get the passport.


Oh the difference a colon makes  

I think_ re applying _ should have read _re: applying_ 


Yes everyone has to do a language & culture test - but the majority can't until they've been legally resident for 10 years


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Oh the difference a colon makes
> 
> I think_ re applying _ should have read _re: applying_
> 
> ...


hahaha
Yep, it sure does! It hadn't ocurred to me that that is what was meant, although it doesn't matter much to the post I made.


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Many Thanks to you all for your replies. They were helpful


----------



## JCLIF (May 31, 2016)

Do we have to give up the British passport if we get the Spanish one? I wouldn´t really want to... just imagine Spain has a EU referendum too....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

JCLIF said:


> Do we have to give up the British passport if we get the Spanish one? I wouldn´t really want to... just imagine Spain has a EU referendum too....


Yes, but then the UK passport office post it back to you! Quite a farce really!


----------



## JCLIF (May 31, 2016)

Really? The Spanish obliges you to return the passport to the UK government and then the UK government send it back to you? Did this happen to you? When? This information is very helpful to me in these sad times


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

JCLIF said:


> Really? The Spanish obliges you to return the passport to the UK government and then the UK government send it back to you? Did this happen to you? When? This information is very helpful to me in these sad times


Not to me but it's a well documented process.

Spain does not recognise dual nationality hence why your UK passport must be returned to it's true owner. As the UK does recognise dual nationality, your passport is returned.


----------



## Manumanos (Jul 4, 2016)

JCLIF said:


> Do we have to give up the British passport if we get the Spanish one? I wouldn´t really want to... just imagine Spain has a EU referendum too....


What?? I'm almost sure you can have as many passports as you want... Ok maybe you guys on the UK have some weird law?? 

Never heard of that


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Manumanos said:


> What?? I'm almost sure you can have as many passports as you want... Ok maybe you guys on the UK have some weird law??
> 
> Never heard of that


It's nothing to do with the UK - it's Spain's rules!


----------

